# Hot shoes for tall girls!



## monniej (Feb 8, 2006)

ladies i did a search at one of my favorite online shopping sites for shoes, zappos! here's a link

http://www.zappos.com/n/es/d/722000224/show_all/1/size/15/page/1/bar/1.html

with 21 pages of shoes, i know you'll find something hot. let me know what you picked up. did i mention zappos has free shipping and delivers within 7 days. jackpot!!:clap i did the search for size 12 women's shoes. good luck!


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 8, 2006)

Why are you angry, girl? That's a great link. How thoughtful of you!! I'm not tall, but I just wanted to give you props for thinking of some of the taller ladies here. It looks like they've got every size imaginable.


----------



## monniej (Feb 9, 2006)

i had a crazy day at work today, but i'm better now. thanks for checking up on your girl!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 9, 2006)

My first cousin is 6 feet tall, 100 pounds with great big feet...I will pass the info on to her...thanks. Poor thing has to shop in the men's shoe section!


----------



## monniej (Feb 9, 2006)

no more men's stores! there are so many choices available now for those of us over a size 10. your welcome!:clap


----------



## mel0 (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice. I've been to that site before.. good selection.


----------



## Liz (Feb 12, 2006)

i love searching around zappos. sooo many shoes!


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for the link, monnie!!

i like looking around zappos, too.


----------

